
Equifax to pay consumers $380.5M as part of final breach settlement - atlasunshrugged
https://www.cyberscoop.com/equifax-data-breach-settlement/
======
jlgaddis
After attorney's fees and such, what's leftover for everyone who had their
data slurped from Equifax?

The average person might get a check for two dollars each, if they're "lucky".

------
saundby
I've got BIG plans for my Equifax payout. I'm making a list of all the things
you can still buy for $0.27 these days.

------
sarcasmatwork
imho, Equifax should not exist moving forward. They have breached the trust of
keeping private data safe and secure.

As an American that had data exposed, I do not want any service from them. I
want ALL of my data they have on me to be deleted. They cant be trusted. I
will take their $$, but I'd rather have all my data removed. Is this an
option?

------
dmfdmf
Don't forget we aren't their customers and we can't opt out.

